# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  recherche infos sur zylkéne

## virginie63

Voili voila, Doog est pas top dans ses papattes en ce moment et aprés 2 mois de traitement au griffonia qui lui a fait tout de même un peu de bien je ne le trouve quand même pas super !

Les fleurs de bach c'est trop galére et donc j'aimerais tenter le zylkéne et je recherche donc des infos, des témoignages de personnes l'ayant utilisé sur leurs chiens    ::  

Posologie, durée de traitement , ingrédients , accoutumance , résultats , sur préscription ???...


Doog est un anxieux hyper sensible qui, si quelque chose le contrarie met beaucoup de temps à s'en remettre ! Cela pourra-t-il l'aider ??

Depuis ses 4 mois où nous l'avons récupéré il a toujours eu plus ou moins ce caractére sauf que là je trouve que ça lui bouffe un peu la vie et l'empéche d'en profiter pleinement !

 :merci:

----------


## ben&

Je vais suivre ton post parce que ca m'interresse aussi .

----------


## virginie63

amp; a écrit:


> Je vais suivre ton post parce que ca m'interresse aussi .


  ::

----------


## julo

Bonsoir,

J'ai fait un traitement à mon chien au Zylkène pendant 1 mois seulement je crois, il nous faisait des crises d'hyper attachement, et du coup aboyait toute la journée, on a eu rapidement des plaintes des voisins et du coup on a été obligé de lui donné du zylkène !

Alors ce qui est sûr c'est que ça l'a calmé, dès le premier jour de traitement...

Après moi j'ai pas trop aimé car ca faisait vraiment " je shoot mon chien avant de partir au boulot pour qu'il soit calme..."

Maintenant je lui donne du Nervosyl, c'est de l'homéopathie et ça marche super, ça se donne sous forme de goutte et ça le calme autant que le Zylkène.
Ca coute 8 en pharmacie,et ça dure environ 3 mois, alors que le zylkène j'en avait eu pour 30 pour 1 mois !

----------


## Houitie

Nala a eu deux cures de zylkene, cure d'un mois à chaque fois, sans prescription. Ça a bien marché. Pas d'effet secondaire et beaucoup plus zen.

----------


## emmajojo

je vais peut etre pas etre super utile, vu que je n'ai pas d'expérience du zylkène, par contre doog c'est le noir et feu c'est ça?
ma chienne taiga son ostéo/homéo m'avait conseillé sepia officinalis 15ch, 5 par jour, lors de sa déprime, et ça lui a fait du bien au moral.(elle a eu d'autres granules en plus aussi)
"dans les épisodes dépressifs : avec tristesse, pleurs, repli sur soi, indifférence à tout (famille, amis, occupations). Ces épisodes sont essentiellement occasionnés par l'anxiété, mais aussi provoqués par un accouchement (période post-partum), on parle de " baby-blues ".

bon c'est à la base pour les filles   , brunes, mais bon ya pas de raison que ça marche pas sur un mec, et au pire c'est pas cher!

----------


## Sylvaen

> Posologie, durée de traitement , ingrédients , accoutumance , résultats , sur préscription ???...


Bip en a eu pendant quelques mois. Un cachet par jour, c'est moi qui en ai parlé a mon véto (que j'allais voir pour tout a fait autre chose), il m'a dit pas de soucis que ça valait la peine d'essayer, mais c'était pas sur prescription donc. 

Pas d'accoutumance avec le Zylkene, c'est un produit a base de protéine de lait (présente a la base dans le lait maternel pour apaiser les chiots / chatons), donc c'est pas un truc qui shoote le chien comme un anxiolytique quoi. Sinon même pas j'aurais essayé. 

Niveau résultats sur Bip ça l'a bien aidé, plus zen, moins hyper attentif a ce qui se passait autour et moins stressé par les autres chiens. Bon c'est allé de paire avec une rééducation mais ça a clairement aidé à un moment ou on stagnait.

----------


## prem's

on a tenté le zylkène pour mon chien.
En fait il devient "sénile", on a voulu commencer par un traitement doux sans effet secondaire voir si ça passerait. Ben rien.
Donc on a arrêter.


Sinon personnellement je trouve que c'est un peu un traitement à la mode prescrit de partout pour n'importe quoi.
A mon sens avant de traiter de manière médicamenteuse, on devrait voir comment agir de manière comportementale. Après il y a des cas où un traitement de fond est nécessaire bien sur.   ::

----------


## Jalna

Il n'a rien fait sur ma chienne de 16 ans. Qui perdait la tête la nuit. 
Tout ce dont elle avait besoin, c'était de notre présence car elle commençait à souffrir et qu'elle n'arrivait à dormir que lorsque j'étais près d'elle.
Ce que j'ai fais, et donc le Zylkène n'a jamais eu d'effet sur ma chienne.

----------


## Marina63

Tekken en a eu 1 mois, car stressé, faisait de l'anxiété de séparation. Mais je n'ai vu aucun effet donc on a arrêter.

----------


## prem's

> Il n'a rien fait sur ma chienne de 16 ans. Qui perdait la tête la nuit. 
> Tout ce dont elle avait besoin, c'était de notre présence car elle commençait à souffrir et qu'elle n'arrivait à dormir que lorsque j'étais près d'elle.
> Ce que j'ai fais, et donc le Zylkène n'a jamais eu d'effet sur ma chienne.





> Tekken en a eu 1 mois, car stressé, faisait de l'anxiété de séparation. Mais je n'ai vu aucun effet donc on a arrêter.



classiquement ce que je disais, des exemples typiques de tentative de régler des soucis "comportementaux" par les médocs.
dans le cas de Jalna, c'était la présence qu'il fallait "travailler" (et ce que tu as fait)
dans le cas de Tekken, l'angoisse de séparation se traite pas par médoc mais par "éducation"


les vétos ont vraiment la sale habitudes de vouloir médicaliser tout et n'importe quoi.

----------


## virginie63

> on a tenté le zylkène pour mon chien.
> En fait il devient "sénile", on a voulu commencer par un traitement doux sans effet secondaire voir si ça passerait. Ben rien.
> Donc on a arrêter.
> 
> 
> *Sinon personnellement je trouve que c'est un peu un traitement à la mode prescrit de partout pour n'importe quoi.
> A mon sens avant de traiter de manière médicamenteuse, on devrait voir comment agir de manière comportementale. Après il y a des cas où un traitement de fond est nécessaire bien sur.*


il est bien certain que j'ai d'abord grandement travaillé au niveau comportementatl; dailleurs les soucis d'anxiété de séparation, de destruction, de gamelle... se sont réglés sans l'aide de médicaments ! ça fait deux ans que Doog est avec moi et les progrés ont été    :Embarrassment: k: 

Seulement là je suis dans une impasse et son "mal étre" déclenche des réactions de stress et de peur chez Lucky qui ne le sens pas comme d'hab et qui ne comprends pas ce qui lui arrive . ça provoque des tensions entre eux deux !  

Doog a toujours eu un caractére anxieux et trés sensible et il a du mal a faire face a certains changements ! Cela fait deux mois que j'ai été obligé de mettre la cloture electrique au jardin et il s'est pris le jus (les autres aussi sans que ça ne les traumatise) , cela fait également deux mois qu'il est suivi par une comportementaliste et que je met en place des tas de stratagémes pour qu'il n'ai pas peur de retpurner au jardin, seulement il a besoin d'un peu d'aide : les fleurs de bach et l'homéo c'est galére a donner (je ne tenterai même pas de lui ouvrir la bouche de force pour lui coller des gouttes au risuqe de voir mon taf sur la gamelle s'ecrouler ) et la phyto n'a pas l'effet escompté donc je veut tenter le zylkéne !

Moi non plus si ça avait été un traitement médicamenteux type anxiolitique je n'en aurait jamais voulu: je n'en ai dailleurs jamais voulu et me suis toujours débrouillée sans .

----------


## curfisendelle

J'ai testé sur mon petit chien je n'ai eu aucun effet à part qu'il me faisait pipi dedans ( il y aurait du thé vert dans ce médoc)

----------


## Antartica

j'en ai donné à ma chienne qui hurlait à la mort peu après notre déménagement!
elle est stressée vite et pour pas grand chose, et là, la nouveauté des lieux, elle a eu du mal à gérer.

donc, tout en travaillant sur les absences et en bossant avec elle pour trouver comment l'aider, j'ai aussi testé le zylkène!
et bien c'était le jour et la nuit, elle était nettement + détendue.

pas endormie ni abrutie, vraiment pas, mais juste plus zen, moins angoissée, c'était flagrant!

et je suis certaine que si elle n'avait pas été sous zylkène a cette période, tout le travail fait avec elle n'aurait pas été si efficace tant elle était angoissée!

mais je rejoins prem's: ça ne doit pas être la réponse à tout.
il faut avant tout et surtout se demander ce que NOUS humains, pouvons faire pour aider le chien!

et travailler en ce sens...

mais je suis à 100% pur: pas d'effets secondaires, pas d'endormissements, pas d'accoutumances, bref, que du positif.
mais donner ça sans travail de fond, non, c'est dommage de médicamenter le chien sans s'interroger sur le pourquoi se son attitude et surtout comment l'aider...

----------


## prem's

bien sur en disant ça je ne visais personne de particulier. l'ayant moi meme testé ça serait un peu présomptueux   :lol2: 
c'était surtout une remarque générale    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Noemie-

> Sinon personnellement je trouve que c'est un peu un traitement à la mode prescrit de partout pour n'importe quoi.
> A mon sens avant de traiter de manière médicamenteuse, on devrait voir comment agir de manière comportementale. Après il y a des cas où un traitement de fond est nécessaire bien sur.


Je ne suis pas d'accord  :ben: 

Si il est à la mode et qu'il est souvent prescrit, c'est parce qu'on a de très bons retours de propriétaires qui l'utilisent correctement. Accusé les vétérinaires de préscrire tout et n'importe quoi c'est un peu abusé, on essaie d'aider les propriétaires, et évidemment qu'une thérapie comportementale et fortement conseillé en complément... Ce n'est pas une produit qui shoute l'animal, alors je pense que ça peut vraiment l'aider à "apprécier" la thérapie comportementale parce qu'il sera moins stressé, plus à l'écoute, et surtout, même quand le traitement sera terminé il n'aura pas tout oublié    ::  

Simplement celui qui le préscrit / le vend, doit conseiller de faire appel à un comportementaliste parce q'évidemment ce n'est pas un produit miracle, je pense à l'hyper attachement par exemple ce n'est pas en donne sa gélule par jour que le chien va retrouver son équilibre... Il y a un travail à faire ^à côté.

Perso j'ai utilisé les croquettes "calm" de RC, qui utilise la même molécule que le zylk*ne sur ma chatte qui recommençait à avoir peur de tout et n'importe quoi, ben j'ai clairement vu la différence, elle était bien mieux dans ses poils. 

Fin bref, pour moi le mieux c'est d'associer z*lkene ET comportementaliste... pour que ça soit efficace.

----------


## virginie63

C'est pour ça que pour moi c'est un peu la derniére oportunité puisque j'ai déja essayé avec d'autres choses et que ça n'a pas eu l'effet escompté !

 Mon hic du moment c'est l'impossibilité a ce qu'il veuille de lui même aller au jardin ne serais ce que pour y faire ses besoins , vu qu'il y a tension entre Lulu et Doog je ne peut pas le sortir en dehors en laisse car Lulu en serais jaloux et sortir les trois en laisse en ville c'est mission impossible surtout grace a mes merveilleux voisins qui n'ont pas compris qu'un chat se strérilisait ce qui fait qu'il m'est déja dangereux de mettre mes zouzous dans la voiture chaque jour pour la grande ballade en pleine campagne car son dessous est squatté par une dizaine de chats (mes chiens peuvent pas les supporter)  alors traverser la cour compléte pour arriver a la rue en en croisant des dizaines j'ai abandonné ... 

J'ai tout tenter : la friandise donnée au jardin, le jeu, la gamelle dehors, la récompense une fois la porte fenétre franchie ... Aujourd'hui j'en suis au point de lui apprendre que s'il sors, je sors avec lui et que je ne lui demande pas d'y rester mais juste de faire pipi et que s'il veut rentrer de suite dérriére il rentre !    ::  

Seulement il est tellement stressé que mes efforts restent quasi vains parce qu'une fois dehors il joue mais je galére pour qu'il sorte ! je suis limite a le forcer car rester des heures sans faire pipi c'est juste pas possible   :hein2:  mais il faut que je trouve une astuce chaque jour car si je profite du moment de la gamelle pour fermer la porte de la cuisine , je l'ai une fois mais la deusiéme il refuse de venir manger   :?   . S'il est sur le canapé et que je lui demande d'aller au jardin il se met sur le dos et impossible de le décaller de là, il me montre des dizaines de signaux d'apiasement et si j'insiste il grogne : bien entendu a ce moment là je ne le fache pas et laisse tomber mais au prix de 10 heures sans pipi lorsque je pars au taf !

C'est vraiment galére et là j'ai besoin de plus d'aide pour l'apaiser que la comportementaliste ou ma simple volonté   :?  ne parvient pas a apaiser!

----------


## emmajojo

de ce que j'ai suivi, c'est la cloture qui a mis le bazard, non?
c'est sur ça qu'il faudrait bosser si oui, j'ai une chienne très sensible comme lui, elle s'est pris le jus deux fois, depuis tout ce qui lui rappelle ces situations la fait flipper, plus rien à en tirer, et c'est très dur de l'apaiser...et en vieillissant ça s'intensifie, donc c'est vraiment pas la joie...

----------


## Houitie

Moi le traitement est utilisé parce que au niveau comportementale il n'y a rien à faire. Ma chienne est vieille et panique pour un rien. Le moindre changement la panique donc j'ai eu besoin de ce médicament au moment de son adoption (elle mordait à sang de peur) et là quand j'ai repris le travail apres deux mois de vacances.

----------


## virginie63

Oui c'est bien ça c'est la cloture qui a foutu le bronx    ::   , en même temps j'ai pas le choix et peut pas l'oter sinon ils défoncent le grillage pour se faire les 10aines de chats errants    ::  

Dans un sens j'ai hate de déménager pour trouver un endroit où je n'aurais plus besoin d'en mettre une ! 

C'est pas facile un chien aussi sensible car la limite est vite franchie et aprés c'est dur de rattrapper   :? 

Lulu est un gros trouillard mais une fois qu'on lui a montrer qu'il n'a rien a craindre c'est fini   :hein2:   que Doudou la moindre contrariété est c'est la bérézina . Alba la galga de ma maman est pareille et c'est pas toujours une cinécure   :fou:

----------


## Noemie-

franchement ça coute rien d'essayer hein (enfin si ça coute le produit   ::   ) mais je veux dire ça peut pas lui faire de mal, et au mieux, ça l'apaise.

En fait, la même molécule est utilisé avant les courses de chevaux, pour qu'ils ne soient pas stressés par le trajet et tout le concours, MAIS qu'ils restent vivace avec leur caractère, pour dire que ça shoote vraiment pas.   ::

----------


## Kiwette

> franchement ça coute rien d'essayer hein (enfin si ça coute le produit    ) mais je veux dire ça peut pas lui faire de mal, et au mieux, ça l'apaise.
> 
> *En fait, la même molécule est utilisé avant les courses de chevaux, pour qu'ils ne soient pas stressés par le trajet et tout le concours, MAIS qu'ils restent vivace avec leur caractère, pour dire que ça shoote vraiment pas.  *


Je retiens  comme arguments pr les clients   ::

----------

Je dois partir 3 jours sans Stane (la seule fois où on a été séparées 3 jours, c'est quand j'étais à l'hosto, elle a fait un méga stress) , mon véto m'a filé du zylkène pour ma grosse.
Il lui fait commencer jeudi, je pars vendredi, et veut que je lui en donne jusque lundi, et j'ai interdiction de stresser à l'idée de la laisser   :?

----------


## Houitie

Moi je commencerai avant. A partir du moment ou toi tu stresses. Pour NAla il faut compter plusieurs jours avant l'effet reel du médoc.

----------

> Moi je commencerai avant. A partir du moment ou toi tu stresses. Pour NAla il faut compter plusieurs jours avant l'effet reel du médoc.


ça fait une semaine que je stresse    ::

----------


## malko

essayes les fleurs de bach pour toi   :hein2:

----------

> essayes les fleurs de bach pour toi   :hein2:


J'ai des gellules magiques déjà    ::

----------


## Noemie-

je commencerais avant aussi   ::

----------

je lui commence demain matin

----------


## delphine07

j' en avais donné à une de mes femelle amstaff un peu "perturbée" lors d'un déménagement , ça lui a rien fait (je vois que chez certains ça a fait effet quasi dessuite), elle est restée stressée par le changement puis elle s'est habituée.

----------


## virginie63

Moi je me suis lancée et ai mis Doog sous Zylkéne ; cela fait une semaine et je vois juste les effets , cela lui fait du bien , il est moins  stréssé, moins sur le qui vive et anxieux de tout !! Je commence a le sentir mieux dans ses patounes !!

 :Embarrassment: k:   par contre le prix    ::

----------

Hiiiiiiiiiii impécable le zylkène, j'ai retrouvé ma grosse en pleine forme, joyeuse , ... pas du tout stressée ni "dans son coin"

----------


## virginie63

> Hiiiiiiiiiii impécable le zylkène, j'ai retrouvé ma grosse en pleine forme, joyeuse , ... pas du tout stressée ni "dans son coin"


  :Embarrassment: k:  , moi aussi ça m'a remis sur papattes mon doudou    ::

----------


## delphine07

comme quoi ça dépend vraiment des chiens, tant mieux pour ta miss

----------


## lealouboy

Je m'y prends trèèèèèèèèèès à l'avance vu que j'en suis à l'étape de la recherche MAIS je voudrais votre avis :

Coyot Boy est très stressé par la solitude (enfin mon absence à moi surtout) dans un endroit inconnu et j'envisage de déménager pour acheter une maison où mes chiens auraient un accès extérieur pendant que je bosse. 
Si je déménage JE SAIS que je vais devoir PRENDRE  JOURS DE CONGES pour retravailler sur les absences comme si je n'avais rien fait avant.

Mais ça me déchire le coeur à l'avance de savoir que même lorsque je vais m'absenter 5 minutes au départ, il va paniquer complet    ::  

Pensez vous que le zylkène pourrait nous aider, faudra t'il commencer la "cure" avant le déménagement ou seulement à partir du déménagement (à savoir que les 2 premiers jours, je ne bosse pas l'absence, je reste avec eux en permanence afin qu'ils s'habituent déjà au nouveau lieu) ???

----------


## lealouboy

> Je m'y prends trèèèèèèèèèès à l'avance vu que j'en suis à l'étape de la recherche MAIS je voudrais votre avis :
> 
> Coyot Boy est très stressé par la solitude (enfin mon absence à moi surtout) dans un endroit inconnu et j'envisage de déménager pour acheter une maison où mes chiens auraient un accès extérieur pendant que je bosse. 
> Si je déménage JE SAIS que je vais devoir PRENDRE  JOURS DE CONGES pour retravailler sur les absences comme si je n'avais rien fait avant.
> 
> Mais ça me déchire le coeur à l'avance de savoir que même lorsque je vais m'absenter 5 minutes au départ, il va paniquer complet    
> 
> Pensez vous que le zylkène pourrait nous aider, faudra t'il commencer la "cure" avant le déménagement ou seulement à partir du déménagement (à savoir que les 2 premiers jours, je ne bosse pas l'absence, je reste avec eux en permanence afin qu'ils s'habituent déjà au nouveau lieu) ???


prendre 15 jours de congés   :lol2:

----------

Il y AXITANE aussi ou SEDATIF NERVEUX de BOIRON

----------


## Maya83

Pour le stress du déménagement ma véto m'a conseillée les fleurs de bach: Walnut et Honeysuckle.1 goutte de chaque /jour 1 mois avant le départ.

Zylkène j'avais testé il y a longtemps: aucun effet seul, par contre efficace couplé au rescue et au collier DAP.

----------


## lealouboy

> Pour le stress du déménagement ma véto m'a conseillée les fleurs de bach: Walnut et Honeysuckle.1 goutte de chaque /jour 1 mois avant le départ.
> 
> Zylkène j'avais testé il y a longtemps: aucun effet seul, par contre efficace couplé au rescue et au collier DAP.


merci en plus je ne suis pas certaine que les proteïnes de lait du zylkène soient supportées par Coyot Boy avec sa MICI   :hein:

----------


## borneo

Merci pour toutes ces infos    ::

----------


## borneo

> Après moi j'ai pas trop aimé car ca faisait vraiment " je shoot mon chien avant de partir au boulot pour qu'il soit calme..."


Moi, je demande juste un truc qui fasse "je shoote mon chien cinq minutes pour pouvoir passer l'aspirateur dans la pièce voisine sans qu'il hurle"     :lol2:

----------


## borneo

Après trois jours d'utilisation :

ma minette, très stressée par l'arrivée d'un nouveau chat a l'air plus zen. Elle n'a pas refait pipi dans les paniers des chiens. Je lui ai mis un nouveau panier en hauteur où elle passe ses journées. C'est de l'osier, elle peut donc voir sans être vue, et ça la rassure. La nouvelle minette dort à un mètre d'elle, et elle ne lui dit rien. Pourvu que ça dure.

Je lui donne 1/3 d'une gélule 225, c'est à dire 75mg le matin, avec un peu de thon pour chats.


mon chien, très dépendant de moi depuis sa hernie discale qui l'a laissé paralysé des postérieurs est également plus zen. Je peux maintenant quitter la pièce sans qu'il pleure. Il me semble un peu shooté, mais dans son état, c'est bien qu'il dorme beaucoup, ça lui permettra de se remettre plus vite. Le problème c'est que j'ai dû lui donner aussi le soir, pour qu'il passe une nuit tranquille, alors que la dose pour lui serait plutôt de 225mg par jour. Bref, je lui donne une gélule de 225 matin et soir.

Voilà, pour le moment, je suis ravie.    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## borneo

Pour mon chien, j'ai baissé la dose, je donne une demi gélule le matin et le reste le soir, et ça fait le même effet.

Je suis très contente de ce produit, je suis prête à le donner à vie, si nécessaire.    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## karatekid

Bin moi pour ma grande stressée le zylkène n'avait rien fait du tout! Et là ça fait un mois qu'elle a un collier qui emet des phéromones sensés la calmer ... Rien lol. Donc demain on commence la fleur de bach. 
Bon faut dire que Malina est un cas, vraiment un gros gros stress quand je la sort et qu'on croise du monde.
Comme quoi les médicaments c'est comme pour les humains, ça ne marche pas pareil chez tout le monde!

----------


## borneo

> Pour mon chien, j'ai baissé la dose, je donne une demi gélule le matin et le reste le soir, et ça fait le même effet.
> 
> Je suis très contente de ce produit, je suis prête à le donner à vie, si nécessaire.


Le seul problème, c'est son prix, dans les 30 par mois pour un chien moyen.

Depuis, j'ai testé l'homéocalm qui est aussi efficace sinon plus, et qui coûte dans les 4 par mois, en flacon de 125ml. Je l'ai acheté en pharmacie, où ce n'est pas plus cher que sur internet.    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Antartica

bon à savoir ça!
c'est la même molécule? (j'imagine que non...)

----------


## borneo

Non, ce n'est pas du tout le même produit  :-)

----------


## TRADL

pour une chatte qui ne supporte de rester seule bien longtemps/enfermée dans une pièce et où ça pose problème la nuit, vous conseillez un des produits susmentionnés ou c'est pas adapté ?

----------


## zab2o

Mon chien est hyperactif et un véto comportementaliste nous a conseillé le zylkène... 
Au début il voulait nous donner un "vrai" médoc, un truc pour le shooter, je n'étais pas d'accord, c'est insuportable mais de là à en faire un chien de salon !!

Du coup on a tenté le zylkène... Sa n'a pas changer grand chose dans son activité débordante la journée... Mais ! Il a commencé par dormir un peu la nuit (il ne dormait pas du tout au début), puis nuit quasi complète, et maintenant, il ronfle et rève à mon grand étonnement ! Il cesse un peu de mordiller les vêtements des gens, mais sa recommence depuis peu malheureusement. 

Au final, 2 fois plus reposé, 2 fois plus actif la journée ! Mais il est beaucoup mieux dans ses pattounes. Et le "peu" de chose que ça a changé met quand même une note très positive dans son comportement. Le véto nous a dit de faire plusieurs cure, donc peut-être qu'un jour j'aurai un chien parfait!

En revanche, pour ma chienne trouillarde de naissance, sa n'a rien fait. Mais la fleur de bach a fonctionné!

Sinon pour les chats, il existe du zylkène pour chat et petits chiens. Sa n'a rien fait pour ma minette, pour le coup.

----------


## del28

mon mimi est sous zylkène depuis près d'un mois.
super positif. pour tout ce qui est vie à la maison.
 il avait lui aussi un souci avec le sommeil la nuit, il fait des nuits quasiment complètes maintenant. ne sursaute plus au moindre bruit ou chat qui passe à coté de lui. 
plus détendu, plus gai, il participe bien plus à la vie à la maison.
il s'exprime aussi    ::   avant il gémissait tout doucement quand je rentrais du travail par exemple, maintenant il me fait carrément un concert d'aboiements    ::  

par contre avec l'extérieur, bizarrement il a fortement régressé pendant 15 jours/3 semaines (grosses paniques avec tentative d'échappée ou refus de bouger d'un cil, selon les cas). ça s'arrange tranquillement.

----------


## del28

> Envoyé par borneo
> 
> Pour mon chien, j'ai baissé la dose, je donne une demi gélule le matin et le reste le soir, et ça fait le même effet.
> 
> Je suis très contente de ce produit, je suis prête à le donner à vie, si nécessaire.
> 
> 
> *Le seul problème, c'est son prix, dans les 30 par mois pour un chien moyen*.
> 
> Depuis, j'ai testé l'homéocalm qui est aussi efficace sinon plus, et qui coûte dans les 4 par mois, en flacon de 125ml. Je l'ai acheté en pharmacie, où ce n'est pas plus cher que sur internet.   k:


bornéo, si tu commandes du zylkène 75 sur medicanimal, ça te coutera moins de 50 euros pour 100 jours de traitement (il me semble que tu as un petit chien)

----------


## BebeStane62

On y a passé Murphy qui a de gros tocs au moment de la gamelle.
On bosse en même temps sur ces soucis, et j'suis contente du résultat.
J'pense repartir sur 1 mois de traitement, en diminuant progressivement.
56 de traitement pour 15 jours    ::

----------


## del28

(commandez sur médicanimal, c'est moins cher)

----------


## borneo

> Envoyé par borneo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par borneo
> 
> ...


Petit, mais costaud   :lol2: 

Il prend du 225, et effectivement, je l'achète sur medicanimal    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## zab2o

> (commandez sur médicanimal, c'est moins cher)


+1
J'avais arreter a cause du prix - et aussi du fait que j'ai grave du mal avec les médocs - et je pense reprendre depuis que j'ai vu les prix sur ce site !

----------


## borneo

Combien on paye le zilkène chez le véto et en pharmacie ? Ce n'est pas toujours moins cher sur internet.

----------


## zab2o

Pour ma part c'est bien moins cher sur internet, enfin, sur le site medicaniml en tout cas

----------


## coclico

> Envoyé par del28
> 
> (commandez sur médicanimal, c'est moins cher)
> 
> 
> +1
> J'avais arreter a cause du prix - et aussi du fait que j'ai grave du mal avec les médocs - et je pense reprendre depuis que j'ai vu les prix sur ce site !



Sauf que le zylkène n'est PAS un médoc mais un complément alimentaire (c'est pourquoi il est en vente libre), 
il est sans aucun effet secondaire, ce qui n'est pas le cas des vrais médicaments qui peuvent provoquer de l'agressivité, des crises... donc prudence !

Le zylkène étant doux, il peut n'agir qu'au bout d'un mois ou deux. Je l'ai utilisé sur plusieurs chats pour le stress et il a toujours fait effet plus ou moins rapidement selon le caractère du chat et son problème. Pour certains, c'était juste pendant une courte période pour les aider à entrer dans notre famille après avoir vécu abandon, maltraitance... je n'ai que des animaux issus de sauvetages.
Mais j'en ai un qui en prendra très longtemps car c'est pour lui éviter de refaire des infections urinaires déclenchées par le stress. C'est mon véto qui me l'a conseillé et ça fonctionne. Avant, c'était traitement sur traitement...

Les chats sont plus zen mais pas mous du tout, au contraire, ils recommencent à jouer, sont heureux de vivre et ça fait plaisir ! 

Je le commande à la pharmacie de mon quartier où c'est le moins cher, renseignez-vous auprès de chez vous car les pharmacies pratiquent des prix très, très différents. Je suis sûre de l'avoir le lendemain, et c'est moins cher qu'en ligne.

Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de tester sur un chien vu que ma puce est morte avant que je connaisse ce produit mais, bon, elle n'en aurait pas eu besoin de toute façon.

----------


## Fufupower

Bonjour .
J'aurrai une question a poser , es ce que ce produit peut aider pour un chien caractériel et qui n'a pas ressu "d'education"? en complement de mise en place de "regle" pour la rééducation?

----------


## borneo

> Combien on paye le zilkène chez le véto et en pharmacie ? Ce n'est pas toujours moins cher sur internet.





Une idée des tarifs en pharmacie et chez les vétos ?

----------


## Antartica

Je n'ai plus d'idées des tarifs du tout pour ma part, j'ai arrêté d'en donner il y a longtemps...

Mais je pense qu'il peut être donné en "support doux" pour gérer l'animal dans beaucoup de cas.
Il ne solutionne pas tout, ce n'est pas miraculeux, mais de manière passagère ou non, en complément (ou non, mais si oui, c'est d'autant plus bénéfique et profitable sur la durée) d'un travail avec le chien, je pense qu'il peut être d'un grand secours dans bien des cas.

Parce que soit il agit, soit il n'agit pas -en tout cas on ne constate rien de flagrant-, mais il est sans accoutumance, peut être arrêté du jour au lendemain, pas d'effets secondaires à ma connaissance etc...
Il me semble (à vérifier) qu'il s'agit de protéines de lait!

ps: après, à mon sens, c'est la même démarche que de donner de l'homéopathie, des fleurs de bach, des diffuseurs ou colliers DAP etc. C'est plutôt très doux comme complément donc soit ça fonctionne, soit non, mais ça permet de ne pas abrutir l'animal, d'y aller par étape (plutôt que de taper directement dans des molécules + dures), de voir comment réagit le chien!

----------


## borneo

J'en donne à ma minette, qui est très stressée depuis l'arrivée d'un chaton, que j'ai gardé car je n'arrivais pas à le caser.

La maison est pourtant grande, mais la chatonne enquiquinait systématiquement ma minette, qui a fini par faire pipi partout et se gratter au sang.

Je lui donne du zylkène depuis une semaine, ça va déjà mieux.

----------

